# MonStar's Journal: Return to P/RR/S



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2005)

Decided to jump back on the P/RR/S bandwagon!  

For a while I decided to try a variation of HST, but not I realized hey, why not stick with what I know works? P/RR/S is effective, and its tons of fun, so I have no reason at all not to stick to it. I am just really trying to get in control of my eating habits. Everytime I decide to change up my program I end up binging like a madman. I have to cut that out.

Today I just started training in a new gym, and this gym has heavier weights and more Hammer Strength. So I am really going to take advantage of this new atmosphere. I am going to jump right back into P/RR/S full throttle, so we'll see what happens. I am hoping for some good solid results. I am currently taking whey protein, weight-gainer, creatine, and a T3/caffeine combo before my workouts. 

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2005)

*P/RR/S Cycle 1 | Power Week*
Wednesday; 6-8-2005​
*Chest*

*Flat DB Presses:*

105's x 8
115's x 6
*130's x 3!*

*Decline BB Presses:*

275 x 5
245 x 6
245 x 6

*Flat DB Flyes:*

65's x 7 
*80's x 4!*

Great chest workout today! I absolutely love being back into P/RR/S, my workouts are so much more enjoyable on this kind of program than on HST. My PR with the flyes wasn't really a PR, but it was more than I have done in a long time so I counted it as a PR. Whatever, good workout regardless. Looking forward to a nice power back workout tomorrow morning. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk, 200mg caffeine, 25mcg T3 
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 2:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich
*Meal 3:* 2 scoops of weight-gainer + skim milk
*Meal 4:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 5:* 2 grilled chicken breasts, mixed veggies, garden salad + vinegarette dressing 
*Meal 6:* peanut butter 

Aiming for 300g of protein per day, give or take. And lately it really hasn't been a problem at all. 

Sleep: 8 hours.

Weight: 215 lbs. Weight wasn't too bad today considering how bad I pigged out yesterday. I expected to be a lot heavier, honestly.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 8, 2005)

That's some impressive weight your pushing their, especially the flat db presses. Great PR. I wish my gym had db's that went up to 130lbs.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2005)

*bludevil:* Hey man, thats the reason that I switched gyms. I was going to the YMCA right over the PA border, but now I'm going to a different YMCA. This one has DB's up to the 140's, a lot of Hammer Strength equipment, a variety of machines, etc. Its a really nice change of pace from what I was used to at my old gym.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2005)

Glad to see you back on P/RR/S. I've found I like the variety quite a bit.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2005)

*Seanp:* Thank you for the support bro, I appreciate it. I am glad to be back on P/RR/S, too. Its great the way every workout is always changing. Really makes training that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah, before I always used to worry about what reps to use, and that doing the same routine for 8 weeks or so was a little limiting. Now I get a nice variety of exercises, reps ranges and weights, but every 3 weeks you can look back at your previous workout and see how you've progressed over just a 3 week period (such as comparing a previous power workout to a previous one with the same exercises).


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 8, 2005)

Good Luck! Although I'm sure you don't need it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

I think P/RR/S is good for you right now Mike. HST really "sounds" interesting, but when I tried it I was bored as hell and really worrying about losing what gains I had by going so low below my maxes. Still would like to try it again but I don't think I can get past that mental barrier.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 9, 2005)

*Seanp:* Yeah bro, I think P/RR/S is great program for everyone. So far I have absolutely no complaints at all. I just never gave it a full test in the past.

*Katia:* Hey there, thank you, I appreciate it. 

*Rocco:* I completely know the feeling dude, completely. HST is a nice change of pace but honestly overall I need to be going heavy to feel like I'm actually getting somewhere in the gym. Otherwise I just feel like I am making absolutely zero progress.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 9, 2005)

*P/RR/S Cycle 1 | Power Week*
Thursday; 6-9-2005​
*Back*

*Bentover Rows:*

295 x 5
255 x 7
255 x 7

*CG Cable Pulldowns:* 

220 x 5
205 x 6

*Hammer Strength Iso-Rows:*

285 x 6
335 x 5

*Crossbench DB Pullovers:* 

90's x 7 
*100's x 5!* 

Great workout today, really enjoy working out at this new gym. Today I started off with some bentover rows, and followed them up with some CG pulldowns. Good sets, not going too too heavy, but whatever. Did some HS rows, and then finished today with some pullovers. Hit a nice PR on the pullovers, today. Not too bad at all. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk, 200mg caffeine, 25mcg T3 
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 2 scoops of weight-gainer + 1 pint of skim milk
*Meal 2:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich, 1 pint of skim milk
*Meal 3:* 2 scoops of weight-gainer + 1 pint of skim milk
*Meal 4:* 1/2 whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 5:* 

Sleep: 6 hours. 

Weight: 214 lbs.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't understand the weightgainer.  Aren't you trying to lose weight?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2005)

Are you trying to cut, or maintain? It doesn't really seem like you eat much for your weight (aside from binges).


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 9, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* Honestly bro the weight-gainer I only really take when I don't have any foods. I take Cytogainer and I use 1/2 the recommended dose, which is 4 scoops. 2 scoops of the stuff is only 300 calories, 27g protein, 42g carbs, and 2g of fat. Minimal sugar and saturated fat, and a complex carb source. So with a pint of skim milk its around 500 calories, and 45g of protein.  

*Seanp:* Honestly bro the main reason I feel that I do binge is because I don't eat enough on a regular basis. I really think that if I ate more all the time I wouldn't have such a tendency to binge. But lately I've been trying to maintain or slightly tighten up my midsection just a bit.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

Brother Mike, awesome display of strength here!!! You went back to P/RR/S huh, I'm seriously considering going back to HIT myself!!! I've been working 12 hour days and I can really only work out 3 days, and all the bodyparts where starting to add up with time. I was used to 20-25 minute w/o's and now they are like 45 minutes and more and just killing me and my desire to train. What do you think? Sorry to write an editorial!!! LOL


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 9, 2005)

There's room on the HIT train arch.  I say hop back on it..


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 10, 2005)

*Archangel:* Hey bro, whats going on, thanks for stopping by. Yeah I definitely suggest workouts less than 30 minutes. I haven't had a workout over 45 minutes in I can't remember how long. I don't think long workouts are productive at all. All of the guys I see at the gym who are training for hours upon hours never ever have good physiques. I'm never in the gym more 30 minutes, ever. 

*soxmuscle:* HIT was a good program for me I guess, but that was TOO low-volume for my taste. I felt like I was never working out. Every other day, in the gym for 10-15 minutes. That doesn't feel like enough, IMO.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 10, 2005)

*P/RR/S Cycle 1 | Power Week*
Friday; 6-10-2005​
*Rest*

*Cardio:*

10 minutes interval training on the treadmill; alternated 1-minute of walking at 3.5 MPH with 1-minute of running at 10.5 MPH. I was completely exhausted after this! Very winded, and felt a little light-headed.

*Rope Cable Crunches:*

150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15

Nice sets of cable crunches today, really trying to tighten up my midsection some more. Lately it hasn't felt too bad, though. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk, 200mg caffeine, 25mcg T3 
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich, 1 quart of skim milk
*Meal 2:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 3:* 1% cottage cheese + mixed fruit
*Meal 4:* 1/2 whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 5:* garden salad + grilled chicken + italian dressing
*Meal 6:*

Sleep: 8.5 hours. 

Weight: 213.5 lbs. Down a little from yesterday.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Monstar, do you have any advice for rope cable crunches? I've tried doing them a few times lately and don't feel like I quite have the hang of them. It feels more like I'm pulling the weight down with my whole body than with my abs... That said however, I usually do feel it the next day.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 10, 2005)

*Seanp:* Sure, bro. Okay first of all make sure you're not going too too heavy. And make sure when you get down on your knees, you're not too far away from the weight stack. Keep your hands in level with your ears, and your elbows of course right in front of you. I basically just touch my elbows to my knees, and thats a single rep. 

Here is a picture if you can't figure out what I'm talking about:


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2005)

So, do you want to face the weight stack, or face away from it? I've seen it both ways...


----------



## Dipsh!t (Jun 13, 2005)

Geez, you're fully into it, keep up the good work mate.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 13, 2005)

He's not messing around anymore, ala his new journal.


----------

